# Todays haul



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Got this big son of a gun she was huge bout 7m shoot hit em in the neck using 7/16 steel and .30 latex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... should be tasty!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shot there. Nice Catty too.

Njones


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

What type of critter is it. Looks like a skunk from here. Are they edible, or just pests you trying to get rid of?


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Tendele that is a black Fox squirrel, the are edible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Its actually a black gray squirrel and yea I eat em


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is interesting to me ... As a lad growing up, I saw lots of squirrels ... gray squirrels and red squirrels. I never saw a black variation until about 10 years ago.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

